# Devils Lake outlets slowing down



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Fished saturday morning starting over by Minnewaukon and worked our way over to channel A fishing various bridges. Caught 1 fish total and it was a small slimer. We fished from 6:30am to 2:30 pm. We saw 1 walleye caught all day and just a handfull of pike. Slow wouldn't even describe it. Guess we were a little late.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

saw a couple of dinks get caught around 6 mile bridge...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep! We fished the same areas Sat morning. Caught a couple small eyes in the morning off of 281. landed a few pike later in the day. With some excitement coming with my buddy catching a nice 28" walleye. All in all, pretty slow!


----------



## Mikey (May 6, 2004)

I posted this already but I think I put it in the wrong forum. Just looking for some starting points on Devils Lake for this weekend. Never fished the lake before but I am going to give it a try by boat this weekend. I would like to get my dad into some walleye action.

Mikey


----------

